# MTB: Penwood RAW - 6/10, 6 pm



## Greg (Jun 8, 2009)

Forecasting an inch of rain tomorrow/tomorrow night so that takes Tuesday and maybe Wednesday out of play. Maybe Thursday somewhere? I'm up for something different if we have a tour guide. Nepaug? Brooksvale? Penwood?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> Forecasting an inch of rain tomorrow/tomorrow night so that takes Tuesday and maybe Wednesday out of play. Maybe Thursday somewhere? I'm up for something different if we have a tour guide. Nepaug? Brooksvale? Penwood?



I am planning on riding the Rez with a co-worker Wed. after work. I just hope the weather holds out. If it deosn't I am SOL, no other nights really work for me.


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am planning on riding the Rez with a co-worker Wed. after work. I just hope the weather holds out. If it deosn't I am SOL, no other nights really work for me.



What's your start time? Probably couldn't get out there before 6 pm.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm up for something.  I wouldn't mind getting out on Wednesday, seems like a nice birthday present to myself.  I'll have to check out the schedule to see what else we have going on this week.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> What's your start time? Probably couldn't get out there before 6 pm.



Righ now it looks like a 5:00 to 5:15 start time. We get out around 4:30 and are 15 minutes away. Its also going to be this guys first ride, its going to be slow.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 8, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am planning on riding the Rez with a co-worker Wed. after work. I just hope the weather holds out. If it deosn't I am SOL, no other nights really work for me.



I am planning on being there. Want to get to know the loop in case I end up riding there solo one day.


----------



## Trev (Jun 8, 2009)

Thursdays are no good for me.


A fair chance I can get out for Wed RAW @ 5:15ish. Need to know where to meet up, shouldn't be too hard to figure out..  never rode at any of those places.. good stuff.

Greg or Brian can advise me if I am up to whatever ride it is that is being planned, I don't wanna be holding back a gang buster speed ride by any means. If that is the case, I can solo Nass or something - and be quite pleased in doing so   as I don't mind riding solo much..

-- Trev


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 8, 2009)

Trev said:


> Thursdays are no good for me.
> 
> 
> A fair chance I can get out for Wed RAW @ 5:15ish. Need to know where to meet up, shouldn't be too hard to figure out..  never rode at any of those places.. good stuff.
> ...



When you pull into the res, they now force you to the left, park as far back as you can. I'll have a dark blue Pacifica and Mr.evil should have a silver Ford pick-up.

Don't worry about speed, I am not a fast rider so you'll keep up to me atleast.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 8, 2009)

Trev said:


> Thursdays are no good for me.
> 
> 
> A fair chance I can get out for Wed RAW @ 5:15ish. Need to know where to meet up, shouldn't be too hard to figure out..  never rode at any of those places.. good stuff.
> ...



You are more than welcome to join us at the Rez on Wed as long as the rain doesn't become a problem. Like I said in an earlier post, this will be a slower paced ride. I am taking a co-worker for his first time out. He is in really good shape, but the technical aspects of the ride may slow him down.


----------



## Trev (Jun 8, 2009)

Sounds good, I'll see what I can manage with the kids and try and be there.

Hope the rain holds off enough


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 8, 2009)

Planning on riding at Nass tonight.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thursday is possible...


----------



## Trev (Jun 8, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Planning on riding at Nass tonight.



What time you starting your run?

I have to get out of work here in the next 15-25 mins to squeeze out a 6pm RAW at Scoville or wherever at Nass...  bike is home..  

Interested though...


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 8, 2009)

Trev said:


> What time you starting your run?
> 
> I have to get out of work here in the next 15-25 mins to squeeze out a 6pm RAW at Scoville or wherever at Nass...  bike is home..
> 
> Interested though...



Probably around 5:45 or so.


----------



## Trev (Jun 8, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Probably around 5:45 or so.



I'll see what I can do!

If I am not there by 6.. don't wait 

Blue 4 door Jeep....  Scoville is where I am headed...


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 8, 2009)

Trev said:


> I'll see what I can do!
> 
> If I am not there by 6.. don't wait
> 
> Blue 4 door Jeep....  Scoville is where I am headed...



I'm in a green Subaru. 

**Warning, I'm pretty slow**


----------



## Trev (Jun 8, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> I'm in a green Subaru.
> 
> **Warning, I'm pretty slow**



It's kewl, I am new this year, and soar from yesterday 

Headed out in 10 here from Meriden.. should make 6pm No Prob.. less I hit nasty ass traffic..


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks like an okay window tomorrow evening. Nass is gonna be a swamp though. Anyone up for Penwood?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Looks like an okay window tomorrow evening. Nass is gonna be a swamp though. Anyone up for Penwood?



That could work...


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2009)

We'll meet here at 6 pm:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...-72.784907&spn=0.002654,0.009656&z=17&iwloc=A


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2009)

Figure we could try some variation of this:

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=65
http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=14&t=65&w=16,17,110,111,112,113,114,115,233&k=&h=

Looks like it hits most of the features. About 7 miles so I think we could finish it if we keep moving despite me not knowing the place at all.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 9, 2009)

If we get any more rain tommorrow afternoon and I hear that the Rez is in bad shape I will probably re-scheule the Rez. ride with my co-worker and join you guys at Pennwood.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 9, 2009)

It sounds like the Rez got over an inch of rain today. Which means that place will be pretty muddy! There are spots that stay wet there for weeks. I am going to plan on joining you guys. Would you mind if my co-worker Mike joins us? He is a really cool guy with a great attitude. If he starts to really slow the group down we will let you guys go and we will do our own thing.


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Would you mind if my co-worker Mike joins us? He is a really cool guy with a great attitude. If he starts to really slow the group down we will let you guys go and we will do our own thing.



Definitely wouldn't mind. Just understand - neither of us have ridden Penwood, as I understand it it's relatively techy, and I think it starts with a climb. At least that's what I gather from info on Crankfire. I think Scoville ST is the best introduction for newbies, but you know Mike so if you think he would enjoy it, you both are welcome.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Definitely wouldn't mind. Just understand - neither of us have ridden Penwood, as I understand it it's relatively techy, and I think it starts with a climb. At least that's what I gather from info on Crankfire. I think Scoville ST is the best introduction for newbies, but you know Mike so if you think he would enjoy it, you both are welcome.



I will let him know what he's in for, and leave it up to him. I have a feeling he will really love the challenge and pain. Like I said, if he starts to really hold up the group we will let you guys go and we will do our own thing.


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2009)

See you tomorrow!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2009)

Bike is in the car, I plan on being in Windsor for work tomorrow afternoon, so Penwood should work out perfectly


----------



## Trev (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm out for today..  

Catch up this weekend...  possibly on the Sunday run!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 10, 2009)

My co-worker Mike is passing on today, we are going to re-schedule for a Rez ride next Wed. By then Pat should have his new wheel and he can come along and hit that big drop he was scoping out.

See you guys at 6:00


----------



## sLoPeS (Jun 10, 2009)

so i didnt read the second page, but it sounds like a 6pm start at penwood.  COUNT ME IN!  are we meeting at the lot that is on 185/simsbury road?  ive only ridden in there once but i have hiked a bunch around there (normally from wintonbury road up to the pinnacle).  i know there is a section from 185 to that pond that is super techy and exposed on the ridgline, but i only found part of it once (i think thats the good stuff in pen).  its an out and back for the most part right?


on another note....i went for a walk/run around the rez yesterday and saw about 6 mtb'ers heading out.  now i cant say i saw them on the trails but im pretty sure thats where they were headed, and well, i just want to rant and say THANKS FOR RIDING THE WET TRAILS!


looking forward to the ride...:beer:


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> so i didnt read the second page, but it sounds like a 6pm start at penwood.  COUNT ME IN!  are we meeting at the lot that is on 185/simsbury road?  ive only ridden in there once but i have hiked a bunch around there (normally from wintonbury road up to the pinnacle).  i know there is a section from 185 to that pond that is super techy and exposed on the ridgline, but i only found part of it once (i think thats the good stuff in pen).  its an out and back for the most part right?



Cool! Yeah, we'll meet here:



Greg said:


> We'll meet here at 6 pm:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...-72.784907&spn=0.002654,0.009656&z=17&iwloc=A



Yeah, seems to be mostly out-and-back. I loaded up this track in the GPS:



Greg said:


> Figure we could try some variation of this:
> 
> http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=65
> http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=14&t=65&w=16,17,110,111,112,113,114,115,233&k=&h=
> ...


----------



## sLoPeS (Jun 10, 2009)

good looks greg.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm probably going to be away from a computer this afternoon, so if anything changes call me please.


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm probably going to be away from a computer this afternoon, so if anything changes call me please.



Nah.


----------



## sLoPeS (Jun 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> Cool! Yeah, we'll meet here:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, seems to be mostly out-and-back. I loaded up this track in the GPS:



excellent.  thought thats where we'd start (thats actually where i saw the bear last summer).  not that is really a loop, but i think we would want to go downhill from the pinnacle to wintonbury rd (north).  kinda counter-clockwise-ish route.  just throwing my thoughts out there since that would be one hell of a climb/most-likey hike-a-bike, which will definitely occur no matter where we go...


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> excellent.  thought thats where we'd start (thats actually where i saw the bear last summer).  not that is really a loop, but i think we would want to go downhill from the pinnacle to wintonbury rd (north).  kinda counter-clockwise-ish route.  just throwing my thoughts out there since that would be one hell of a climb/most-likey hike-a-bike, which will definitely occur no matter where we go...



I was thinking counter-clockwise based on what I read about the place. The features on the north end are on the eastern side of the "loop" and I think we want to hit them on the way out. Should be a fun psuedo-exploratory.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm probably going to be away from a computer this afternoon, so if anything changes call me please.



Brian
I get out of work at 4:30 and I am only about 20 minutes from Penwood, I was thinking about getting there a little early and doinf a short warm-up ride. I know your close by today so let me know if your intrested.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2009)

Now it's looking like I may not be in Windsor today.  I don't think I'll be able to get to Penwood early.


----------

